
A chat protocol for remote lectures - progre
https://www.spinellis.gr/blog/20200406/
======
pbhjpbhj
FWIW some video meeting apps have "raise hand" function (jit.si, and Zoom
IIRC) that give an ordered list of who raised their hand - works well for
turns at speaking.

I'd have thought Teams insistence on only allowing 4 feeds to show at a time
would be deleterious for lectures.

~~~
colde
Imho this is such an important feature that i don't understand why it's not
more common. And even for Zoom and jit.si, the button is hidden in a submenu
on mobile.

What would be even better is allowing the meeting chair to simply unmute a
single person and mute everyone else to ensure some order.

~~~
bexsella
> Imho this is such an important feature that i don't understand why it's not
> more common.

I would assume this is the case because until now we haven't had the mass
adoption of the technology on offer in the sheer numbers we are seeing with
COVID. I know remote and recorded lectures have been around for years. But
these companies haven't had the need to push these features simply because the
call for them was relatively small. I'm going to assume that Zoom and jitsi
and their competitors are now drunk with the data they're receiving and will
move to adopt these features more readily.

My personal interaction with these in the past has been largely passive just
sitting watching and taking notes, and clarifying later on an internal moodle
forum. It's great to see growth in the area and an emphasis on active
engagement.

------
gnlnx
Seems like the next step would be for the video conference tool to create a
transcript of when questions were asked for recorded meetings so you can skip
to the point when a question was asked if you're rewatching or missed the live
version. Do any tools out there do this and I just don't know about that
feature?

------
lucaswadedavis
We use [https://babylon.house](https://babylon.house)

It's got all these features built in.

------
jack388
> Overall, I find remote lecturing an emotionally challenging and less
> rewarding activity than a physical lecture

I guess that's the main reason why we don't have remote lecture yet

------
jph
We do similar, also with "c" meaning "clarification needed", and it's higher
priority than a hand or a question.

When there's a "c", then the speaker pauses ASAP to out what needs clarifying.
These are important to ensure the context is correct and understood by
participants.

For visual meetings, a person can indicated "clarification needed" by raising
their hand while making a "c" shape.

------
mercora
while probably more common i thought its somewhat foreign to prioritize based
upon who is first to have something to say. I don't remember it like that in
school. If anything the first people to raise their hands were those that
always did that and most of the time the teacher kinda ignored them in order
to find someone else to answer to. I specifically remember me not bothering
anymore and only attempt to participate if nobody else did and i could.

~~~
DSpinellis
Indeed: I try to give priority to people who haven't yet been heard. But
giving also some priority to those who were first incentivizes students to
participate more actively and energetically. Being first to raise your hand is
more difficult than tagging along the others.

